# couleur de la pomme



## forzaxelah (4 Octobre 2004)

oui! j'ai cherché sur la recherche mais j'ai pas trouvé!!

je sais que la pomme sur le capot du Pb s'allume.  Mais j'aurais voulu savoir s'il était possible de changer la couleur de la LED , pour personnaliser un peu son portable!!!

est-ce que c''est possible?

merki


----------



## ToMacLaumax (4 Octobre 2004)

forzaxelah a dit:
			
		

> oui! j'ai cherché sur la recherche mais j'ai pas trouvé!!
> 
> je sais que la pomme sur le capot du Pb s'allume.  Mais j'aurais voulu savoir s'il était possible de changer la couleur de la LED , pour personnaliser un peu son portable!!!
> 
> ...



Salut, 
ben disons que si tu es un As de la bricole... tu devrais pouvoir y arriver 
tu peux aussi coller un genre de papier adhésif de couleur et translucide de la forme de la pomme


----------



## lilimac54 (4 Octobre 2004)

v'la une question quelle est bonne!!!!
j'attends aussi la réponse
merki-ki
merki  forzaxelah


----------



## lilimac54 (4 Octobre 2004)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> ben disons que si tu es un As de la bricole... tu devrais pouvoir y arriver
> tu peux aussi coller un genre de papier adhésif de couleur et translucide de la forme de la pomme



ho  
trop dure la réponse :rateau: 

une autre une autre


----------



## kisco (4 Octobre 2004)

ce n'est pas une led qui "allume" la pomme, mais simplement la lumière de l'écran qui traverse la pomme translucide. le seul moyen pour modifier la couleur c'est avec un film de couleur placé soit à l'extérieur (facile mais moins beau), soit à l'intérieur (bien plus difficile).


----------



## /la giraffe (4 Octobre 2004)

Je ne suis pas sur mais je crois que c'est l'écran qui sert pour éclairer la pomme


----------



## vincmyl (4 Octobre 2004)

J'en suis sur car c'est un technicien Apple qui me l'a dit


----------



## ToMacLaumax (4 Octobre 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas une led qui "allume" la pomme, mais simplement la lumière de l'écran qui traverse la pomme translucide. le seul moyen pour modifier la couleur c'est avec un *film de couleur* placé soit à l'extérieur (facile mais moins beau), soit à l'intérieur (bien plus difficile).






 c'est exactement à ce dont je pensais kisco


----------



## agmt (4 Octobre 2004)

pour vérifier, il suffit de baisser la luminosité de l'écran, et la pomme s'assombrie en meme temps !...


----------



## forzaxelah (4 Octobre 2004)

et bien maintenant qu'il faut opter pour le film translucide! ,   on peu louvrir le capot???


----------



## ToMacLaumax (4 Octobre 2004)

forzaxelah a dit:
			
		

> et bien maintenant qu'il faut opter pour le film translucide! ,   on peu louvrir le capot???


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2004)

je me souviens d'un fou furieux qui avait ouvert un ancien powerbook noir pour lui inserer la pomme translucide si quelqu'un a le lien on pourrais trouver la réponse


----------



## Leehalt (5 Octobre 2004)

J'ai trouvé ça à lire dans l'ordre (en anglais, sorry):


*Pas trop détaillé*
*Plus de détails *
Je décline toutes responsabilités si vous pétez vos machines mais j'veux bien un coup d'boule!   Plus sérieusement, moi je la trouve très bien la pomme en blanc, je ne vois pas l'utilité de changer sa couleur. Dans l'esprit ça revient un peu à faire un truc comme ça avec sa caisse! 







  

Toutes proportions gardées, le Powerbook est plus proche de la Rolls que de la Renault Laguna, je vous l'accorde. Raison de plus pour ne pas gacher une Rolls avec un "touché de Jacky". M'enfin c'que j'en dit hein...z'êtes grands )


----------



## chupastar (5 Octobre 2004)

Oui moi aussi j'ai vu un jour une fille (ou un mec d'ailleur...) qui avait mis un papier translucide entre sa dalle et le capot de son iBook pour avoir la pomme en rose. C'était jolie!


Par contre désolé mais je n'ai plus l'adresse...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

l'art et la maniere de risquer de niquer son ibook tout ca pour le tuner...   

prenez pas de risque, film plastique !


----------



## nicogala (6 Octobre 2004)

Tiens regarde un peu chez l'gars Sterpin  c'est pas exactement ça (c'est encore pire ) mais ça peut donner une idée du chantier !


----------



## utenasama (6 Octobre 2004)

Bande de malades mentaux!  beaucoup trop compliqué!!
Il n'y a qu'à mettre du vernis à ongle...    
ou avoir un copain peintre en carroserie!


----------



## naas (6 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Tiens regarde un peu chez l'gars Sterpin  c'est pas exactement ça (c'est encore pire ) mais ça peut donner une idée du chantier !



yes c'est celui la :love: trop fort :love:


----------



## goonie (6 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Tiens regarde un peu chez l'gars Sterpin  c'est pas exactement ça (c'est encore pire ) mais ça peut donner une idée du chantier !


Ils sont devenus fous  :modo:
Il vaut mieux le vernis translucide pour les maquettes


----------



## toys (7 Octobre 2004)

le plus simple et efficasse ces de glisser une feuille de gelate utiliser par les technicien du spectacle un petit 102 te donnera un rouge ta toute les couleur que tu veut mais ci tu ouvre ton ecrant fait bien atention ces des coup a tout eclater j ai niquer deux ecrant sur dix avec ces truc mais ca ce fait l aventage de la gelate ces quelle resiste a de fort temperature


----------



## appleman (7 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> yes c'est celui la :love: trop fort :love:


Il y a pas a dire, on pense ce qu'on veut, mais le type n'est pas mauvais quand meme, je suis assez admiratif mais moi je prendrai pas le 1/4 du risque qu'il prend avec son powerbook...


----------



## toys (7 Octobre 2004)

non ces pas ci dure que ca fo juste demonter avant un vieux pc portable ou un truc du meme style ecrant lcd comme ca on voi ce quil ne faut pas bouger mes en trois ou quatre heure ces fait


----------



## GrandGibus (8 Octobre 2004)

Ouais, peut-être, mais il les a grosses comme des pastèques quand même (en plus d'avoir du talent)!!!

 A moins d'être pété de thunes, tu ne peux pas garantir le risque zéro, et en cas de plantage, ça chiffre vite.


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (8 Octobre 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, peut-être, mais il les a grosses comme des pastèques quand même (en plus d'avoir du talent)!!!
> A moins d'être pété de thunes, tu ne peux pas garantir le risque zéro, et en cas de plantage, ça chiffre vite.


Bah, Philippe n'est pas à son premier coup dans le domaine... Plus délicat, je trouve, c'était sa modification du système de refroidissement du processeur de son pismo!!!

Pour en revenir à la couleur de la pomme, il faut ouvrir l'écran, plus ou moins délicat et dangereux en fonction des modèles. relativement facile avec les ibook dual (par exemple), mais gros risque avec les titaniums.

Il y a aussi la manipulation sur le site powerbook-fr.com (mais là, j'ai la flemme de chercher ;-)).
Puis, je trouve que tant qu'à colorier la pomme, alors, faudrait le faire en arc-en-ciel, comme le logo original ;-)


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (8 Octobre 2004)

Andre_Sterpin a dit:
			
		

> Bah, Philippe n'est pas à son premier coup dans le domaine... Plus délicat, je trouve, c'était sa modification du système de refroidissement du processeur de son pismo!!!


Il me dit de préciser, je cite:


			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux re-poster que j'ai fait ça sur un capot provenant d'un écran
> Lombard (même capot que le Pismo) pêté !!!!
> Et qu'un capot d'écran de Pismo, c'est pas compliqué à démonter (quoique,
> pour certains ...).
> ...


----------



## nicogala (8 Octobre 2004)

Bah c'est sûr, autant mettre un autocollant arc-en-ciel (attention! collector maintenant (j'en vend un presque neuf (doit dater du SE !) 149¤ si ça intéresse  ) ) , mais utiliser un vernis ou une peinture acrylique n'est pas une mauvaise idée non plus... le seul frein que je vois c'est l'impossibilité de tester la réaction du plastique composant la pomme transparente avec les solvants de ces produits... il suffit de mettre de l'éther sur un boitier de cd pour être en mesure d'imaginer le pire... mais c'est pas forcé du tout que ça abime hein... j'ai vu des gens soigneux faire des merveilles sur des tél. portables avec l'acrylique  je me demande d'ailleurs pourquoi il n'y a pas plus de customisation d'ordis comme ça...


----------



## Leehalt (8 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> je me demande d'ailleurs pourquoi il n'y a pas plus de customisation d'ordis comme ça...


Ptèt paske c'est  moche?     

Nan j'déconne, il faut de tous les goûts dans la nature. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
Mais certains goûts sont quand même vilains


----------



## jawa001 (10 Octobre 2004)

Pour ce genre de bricolage, LE Site c'est www.powerbook-fr.com/. la, il y a TOUT ce que tu as toujours voulu savoir sur ton PowerBook...  Plus diagramme de démontage, explications détaillées de Mods bizarres, etc.


----------



## grifter38 (11 Octobre 2004)

Et en utilisant un marqueur de couleur ? J'utilisais des marqueur de couleur pour atenue la puissance de ma lampe de poche, j'effacais apres avec du savon.

 On pourrais utiliser un feutre lavable pour commencer, puis un surligneur.

 Si on est pas polio, et que l'on sait dessiner sans déborder, ça peut le faire,non?

 Sinon, je cherche a ramplacer la pomme par la petite fenetre windows, quelqu'un l'a fait ?

 Non, Pô tôpé, c'etait une blague !


----------

